# Kool Bloom



## bejohnst (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I'm using General Hydroponic's Flora 3 part series and I've just started to switch over to flower. Now I see on the schedule to start adding liquid kool bloom. I have the powder stuff, will this work as a substitute or just don't even bother with it. Thanks.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 3, 2007)

yes it would i would go for it bro its worthed


----------



## DLA (Mar 4, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm using General Hydroponic's Flora 3 part series and I've just started to switch over to flower. Now I see on the schedule to start adding liquid kool bloom. I have the powder stuff, will this work as a substitute or just don't even bother with it. Thanks.


 
Be very careful with the powdered Kool Bloom...it will turn your females into Hermie's if you mix it to strong or more important start it to early.

start off with about 1/2 teaspoon in about 5 gallons 2 weeks before you are going to flush.  you can slowly build up the strength bit you have to watch your plants closely.

HTH


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 4, 2007)

interesting advice. It the powder a different additive then the liquid? The chart says start with the liquid with your first week of flowering. I haven't done anything yet, I want to see how many girls come out of the bunch.


----------



## DLA (Mar 4, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> interesting advice. It the powder a different additive then the liquid? The chart says start with the liquid with your first week of flowering. I haven't done anything yet, I want to see how many girls come out of the bunch.


 
Yes the NPK for the powder is about 3-4 times stronger then the liquid.  Without getting out of my chair I think it's something like 

Liquid  0-10-8 and the powder is 0-48-24 or something like that.

What I am passing on is from first hand experience and the info of another thread on another board, we all had issues with the powdered Vs the liquid.


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 4, 2007)

I see what your saying now. But still stay away from it until close to the end? I'll heed your warning and just stay away from it. I bought it a year ago for use with soil and never really used it so now I was hoping for away to get some use out of it.


----------



## DLA (Mar 4, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> I see what your saying now. But still stay away from it until close to the end? I'll heed your warning and just stay away from it. I bought it a year ago for use with soil and never really used it so now I was hoping for away to get some use out of it.


 
If used carefully and monitored so you see how it helps it does make your buds go f'ing crazy it the last 2 weeks.


----------

